# Drugs chart



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi folks
Just logged in after a very difficult few months with health problems for both myself and Alan. I spent quite a bit of time composing a drugs chart and have been asked to post it on here.
Here's a list of drugs which I have used successfully for years and the ailments which are sensitive to those particular medications.
I have used the generic names first and the brand names in brackets which people will be familiar with. These brand names can be different in different parts of the world but the active ingredient is the same.

ENROFLOXACIN (Baytril) Dose - 10-20mgs per kilo - BID (twice daily) 7 - 21 days 
Effective against small surface wounds containing aerobic bacteria, oral E.coli and salmonella -(Paratyphoid) and some respiratory infections involving the bronchial tubes.
It is ineffective against anaerobic bacteria and should not be used for any gut bacterial problems or deep puncture wounds which involve anaerobics. 
Baytril is not a bacterial stat antibiotic -(killing bacteria outright), rather it inhibits the uncurling of the bacterial DNA gyrase which means the mature bacteria are unable to reproduce so die of 'old age' without issue. Problems with effectiveness can result if given concurrently with another drug which is a bacterial stat.

TRIMETHOPRIM/SULPHONAMIDES (Septrin, Bactrim, Co-trim, Tribrissen, Septra, Sulphatrim)
Dose - 50-100mgs per kilo. BID 7 days
Effective against most anaerobic bacteria and therefore suitable for gut bacterial infections and coccdial overburdens. The very best of this family of drugs is Trimethoprim Sulphamethoxazole- (Septrin) which effects a cure in 99.9% of cases if caught early. Can be used in conjunction with penicillins. 
It is ineffective in the presence of necrotic tissue. 

AMOXYCILLIN AND CLAVULANIC ACID (Synulox, Clavamox) Dose - up to 50 mgs per kilo BID if injection or up to 125mgs per kilo TID (three times daily) orally- up to 3 weeks. Dose and dosing interval determined by infection site, severity and organism involved. Used to treat severe or deep puncture wounds, and helps greatly in preventing the spread of necrotic tissue. Is also effective against gut E.coli.
It is not recommended that this drug be given orally in the case of critically ill patients as absorption from the GI tract is unreliable, however many people do not have access or knowledge to give by injection so orally is the only option and better than nothing.
This drug has a much broader spectrum than Baytril and therefore will treat a much greater range of ailments. Can be used in conjunction with Trim Sulphas. Refrigerate oral suspension and discard after 10 days or if liquid becomes dark. Avoid concurrent use with tetracycline, erythromycin and chloramphenicol.

METRONIDAZOLE (Flagyl, Torgyl, Stormogyl) 20-50 mgs per kilo BID or 40-100mgs per kilo OID (Once daily)- 14 days. 
In very rare cases, liver damage can be caused by prolonged use over 14 days - but it is very rare and one must balance the risks.
If maintained for 14 days or more it is highly effective against a severe infection of trichomonas gallinae and in preventing an inside recurrence- (not reinfection from an outside source, ie another bird).
Used for anaerobic, (flushing deep wounds), and protozoal infections. Can be given concurrently with Amoxy and Trim Sulphas.

DEXAMETHASONE (Duphacort Q, Colvasone, Dexadreson, Dexafort)
0.3-1mg per kilo OID or BID or q (every) 48hrs until not needed. Use higher doses for shock and trauma.
Dexamethasone is a corticosteroid whose anti-inflammatory potency is 7.5 times greater than prednisolone and is suitable for high-dose therapy. It is also an appetite stimulant.
Used for concussion in the main but can be used if given on alternate days as an appetite stimulant for birds who - despite showing no obvious symptoms or have been through a long drawn out illness, simply refuse to self feed.
When discontinuing after chronic therapy, dose should be tapered off - ie every alternate day until cessation. Chronic use or abrupt withdrawal of drug may lead to development of Cushings Syndrome as the drug depresses adrenal gland function.

FENBENDAZOLE (Panacur)
Dose - 10-16mgs per kilo as a one off dose - can be repeated in 10 days if targeting nematodes. Give for 3 consecutive days if targeting Syngamus Trachea (lungworm) or microfiliae and trematodes. 5 consecutive days if targeting capillariasis. I often just give a one off dose but will repeat depending on severity of infection.
Note - if targeting Syngamus trachea - a course of Amoxy and Clav acid should be given for at least 14 days afterwards as the worms are in the lungs and not the digestive tract so are not excreted and the bodies will rot in the bronchial tubes where they lie, causing severe infection.

HARTMANN'S SOLUTION (lactated ringers)
This is used as a water/electrolyte replacement therapy. As a general rule 40-60mls per kilo per day is a maintenance dose. In cases of severe dehydration double or triple the dose. Can be injected IV, (intravenously) SQ (Sub cutenously)or IP (intraperitonium) (recommended for speedy recovery).

LECTADE - as above but for oral use only



[This message has been edited by cyro51 (edited June 06, 2004).]


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you, Helen!

Terry Whatley


----------



## Nooti (Mar 14, 2002)

No problem.
When I've finished snorkling in paperwork, (spring cleaning my filing cabinet), I'll do a similar one on pigeon ailments.
Helen - taking a deep breath and diving under again!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Helen,

Sorry to hear about your health problems, glad your feeling better.

Thanks for the info. and Happy New Year to you and your family. Treesa


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Eggzellent work Helen - thanks for publishing that. So, we now have a drugs chart and that set of symptoms to check for. I for one am going to store both on my various computers (so it's available on whichever is working at the time I need it). I think both, in varying circumstances, will be good reference guides for future pigeon folk who post here or elsewhere.

John


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thanks so much, Helen. I'm saving it on my PC and printing a hard copy for reference. Excellent.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Bumping up for general information.


----------



## turkey (May 19, 2002)

bumping up


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Bumping up for Patrice.


----------

